# Noise bylaw info regarding car audio/bass



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife was just pulled over in my truck and given a noise violation ticket for listening to music with subwoofers,which are loud but the time was 8 pm , the ticket was issued in lake cowichan , the ticket amount was for $400+ is there a law stating that this is illegal i thought the noise bylaw wasnt in effect until 10 pm?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that bylaw youre talking about is for houses, not cars. Dispute the ticket, you never know what might happen.

I got pulled over for a ticket and when I showed up for court the cop had been transferred to quebec and the judge threw it out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

in adition the cop swore at my wife and also called me a PRICK little unreasonable , what the hell did i do i was at home , does anyone know the procedure on making an official complaint?, my wife also was peaved at the whole sitchuation and threw the ticket out the window so now i dont even know the persons name , but i know a car #


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I received several tickets for an accident that wasn't my fault, so clearly I went to court, and the cop had quit or been fired (fired likely based on his demeanor and general conduct towards me and my witnesses). Apparently there's a no evidence plea in this case on their end, just plead not guilty.

Do more investigating online though so you don't miss a day off work for no reason, and lose in fines and points.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Im totally choked , if loud music is an issue i can understand being asked to not pound my music but having a cop swearing at my wife, and basically calling her out is what has pissed me off , i know what she was doing as LOUD as my truck is, isnt illegal , no where near a hospital zone no where near a old folks home or a school, it was on the main drag of lk cowichan ,

is being sworn at legal? by a cop ? this is crap


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> My wife was just pulled over in my truck and given a noise violation ticket for listening to music with subwoofers,which are loud but the time was 8 pm , the ticket was issued in lake cowichan , the ticket amount was for $400+ is there a law stating that this is illegal i thought the noise bylaw wasnt in effect until 10 pm?


Yes there is, it has nothing to do with the time of day & they can get you at any time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not conducive or becoming of a cop as far as I'm aware, but I don't believe it's illegal. I was verbally bashed by a cop, thrown into the back of a crusher and my palms went numb because the cuffs were so tight, quite litterally. When witnesses defended me, he belittled them, I had to beg for him to loosen the cuffs as I was fully cooperating from the get go, despite being outraged she wasn't the one being mistreated for her stupidity. This was the RCMP though, I don't know where you're at, could be a cowboy local cop.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaron said:


> Yes there is, it has nothing to do with the time of day & they can get you at any time.


I had a kill switch for my system, cut the power right off before it hit the stereo IMMEDIATELY. They can't tell where bass is coming from from my understanding, but it's obvious if you have your windows down and your music is blasting.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

there is no specific time which noise can be loud or too loud. So any given time, if your music or noise is too loud, they can isse you a ticket. And there is for anywhere, not just the bylaw.

You can find out by just calling the general non-emergency police line. We have someone called them to complain our BBQ party was too loud (with kids going crazy playing and having fun). I told the officer it is 2pm in the afternoon, and they explained to me that it doesn't matter the time of the day. But luckily, our noise level wasn't as loud as the one who called them who made it like we are butching a cow. So they just smile and told us to go on...


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

im pretty sure they cant give you a ticket unless they use a db meter to test how loud you music actually is (altho your system if very loud and would probably fail lol)if i where you id fight the ticket... most people i know who fight tickets they end up getting the cost reduced or they get away without paying anything

p.s i was trying to find laws on whats to loud for stereos some people say if they can hear you from more then 50 feet away they can give you a ticket and if thats true thats pretty lame cause i can hear those stupid rice rocket cars with the fart cannons from more then 50 feet why arent they getting tickets


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha lmao @ fart cannon , thank you rickie for the chuckle that almost madee the $450 ticket worth while ...
fart cannon , i even love typing it aaaaaaaawwww snap....


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

400 dollars is a ridiculous fine. I can drive 5 times on a side walk for the same amount. The cops are starting to have decibel meters on their cars. I'd be PO if I got a fine like that.

I've been toying with making the Cowichan Valley my last stand but now I don't know. If indeed there's a law against loud music a warning would have sufficed.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Dispute it man. Tell the judge what's louder, Harly davidson or my music. Nothing against bikes but loud noise is loud noise right. If they don't get a ticket then why should you. About 12 yrs ago when we were in high school I got a warning but that was in white rock strip at 10pm but the funny thing was that I just had a cd player and stock speakers and no sub woofers. Wierd


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Dispute it man. Tell the judge what's louder, Harly davidson or my music. Nothing against bikes but loud noise is loud noise right. If they don't get a ticket then why should you. About 12 yrs ago when we were in high school I got a warning but that was in white rock strip at 10pm but the funny thing was that I just had a cd player and stock speakers and no sub woofers. Wierd


If you were playing Beach Boys you'd have gotten away with murder. My brother did that, except he was getting boo'ed by old people about the noise, so he put on beach boys after and heard cheers, and the cops didn't even care.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Dispute it. Half the time the cop won't show up for court and you'll get out of it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just the simple fact your wife was on the main drag is enough to issue the ticket...
fighting it could work but likely not as it is a small town and the officer still gets paid to go to court...
the loud car stereo bylaw is anything over 15db. wich is not very loud in the world of car stereo...
good luck...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is how you will win in court. Ive been to court a million times for traffic offences for stupid mistakes I made in my 20s, and I won at least 80% of them. (some with a lawyer, most without)

When you get there the first thing you say is NOT GUILTY. Then when you get your turn to cross examine the officer, ask him what the noise decibel bylaw level is. Then ask him how did he know you were over? If he says anything other than "I have a db meter in my car" you win. The fact that he doesnt have one is enough for the judge to throw out the charges and make the cop look like an idiot. You have to ask the judge to throw it out because the cop has no way of proving his ears are sensitive enough to descern the difference between whats legal and what isnt.

Now, lets say he does have a db meter in the car. Ask him what the make/model numbers are. when was the last time he calibrated it? How often are you supposed to calibrate it? Are you qualified to calibrate it? Ask him what the manufacturers specifications for calibration are? Then ask to see the calibration reports/results from this meter for the past year. If he cant prove that he knows what he is doing with it you win.

If he knows what he is doing and can show that your car went over the db limit, ask the judge to reduce the fine because lets face it, that is a RIDICULOUS FINE. Tell the judge that you have never been fined for this offence before and a warning would have been sufficient. Tell him you have 5 kids at home and $450 will severly impact the ability to care for your family. Tell him youre self employed and times are tough. Any reasonable judge will either drop it altogether, or reduce the fine.

All of this is predicated on the assumption that you have not received this kind of ticket before, have no criminal record (or very limited from a long time ago).

You have 30 days to dispute the ticket, I would do this ASAP


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

15 db, really, if thats the case im screwed, lol... my truck is pretty intense, its not even so much the ticket that bothered me its the conduct in which he displayed , in addition I have since learned that this guy that pulled her over is known for being a "COWBOY" and its almost as if he threatened her in saying your NOT going to listen to that shi in lake cowichan anymore... like there is a new sherrif in town, im making a formal complaint today and im also going in to the station to find out wtf his malfunction was, however i doubt very highly im going to get anywhere with it .. also her ticket was for like$427 bucks and the excessive noise ticket is labeled accourding to icbc at $109 so i really dont understand what exactly transpired and again im going off what my wife told me however I cant see why she would bs about the extent of her fine or his conduct.

he also never asked to see her license or the reg for the truck asked her her personal info and wrote the ticket.none of it made sence..
i wish they did have a db meter then i would know what im pushing lol but im certain a good fart is over 15 db


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

If you go to the cop shop there is a SLIM chance if your cop is there, that if you discuss the whole thing with him he may decide to rip up your ticket. That is very rare but I have heard of that happening in small towns. When you get there to talk to him, make sure you swap out your head unit with a crappier version before you get there. That way, if he decides to come out to the car to look at it and listen, it wont be able to be as loud. Just a thought.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i was gonna turn the gain down on my amp lol , but thats another thought.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Depending on what the cop said, it may be considered assault. If your wife took it as a threat, then that would be considered assault. If I put my hand on my gun and give someone a dirty look, that is considered assault. It sounds like the cop was trying to throw his power around and has watched too many episodes of the Shield, or he was trying to get his quota... it is the end of the month. I would lodge a complaint and fight the ticket. You can say the cop is wasting the tax payers and the courts time for some personal reasons.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats what i thought leaning into the truck and saying "turn your flapjacking music off" <flapjacking is substitute for you know> but wouldnt you take that as a threat


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Dispute it man. Tell the judge what's louder, Harly davidson or my music. Nothing against bikes but loud noise is loud noise right. If they don't get a ticket then why should you. About 12 yrs ago when we were in high school I got a warning but that was in white rock strip at 10pm but the funny thing was that I just had a cd player and stock speakers and no sub woofers. Wierd


There is a Law, in the motor vehicle act for bikes as well.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

They have bylaw officers in Vancouver that issue tickets for infractions. I got a ticket in the mail for stopping in a loading zone on a Sunday. That was ten years ago and I'm still steamed! I call them fascists when I see them. 

I slept on it and I can tell you that I don't want to live where they issue $427 fines for BS. It comes close to being the most ridiculous thing that I've ever heard. Truth is stranger than fiction! A warning would have sufficed.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wehe was the last time you saw a harley getting jacked up for a exhaust ticket and even still it si $109 for excessive noise

on another note I called the cop shop surprisingly not helpful at all told me i HAD to speak with the officer that was involved to get an understanding of what went down, i explained i was trying to avoid speaking with him based on his conduct with my wife and I wanted to make a complaint to the supervising officer based on the way the cop conducted himself and i was told HE IS THE SUPERVISING OFFICER so i have to complain to him aobut how he acted is no one there to police the police. total crap i intend on disputing the ticket , but the ticket isnt really my issue it is the way it all took place , my wifey is a tough cookie and it is very rare that she gets overly upset but when she comes home in tears something negative HAD to have taken place, small town bs. Im not surprised that this is how it is N.W.A. had it right all along i will save the lyrics but you all know what im talking about


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Why don't you see if you can get the media involved.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> wehe was the last time you saw a harley getting jacked up for a exhaust ticket and even still it si $109 for excessive noise


Mid July of this year


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I contacted the media mainly 'cause it makes a great human interest story IMO. I'll let you know when he gets back to me if he wants contact information. I wouldn't usually have bothered but the story really caught my interest. I think fines have to be in proportion to the offence and this seems way out of line. If the City/District wants to impose a fine for loud music it should not be $427.00. That's nuts!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> Here is how you will win in court. Ive been to court a million times for traffic offences for stupid mistakes I made in my 20s, and I won at least 80% of them. (some with a lawyer, most without)
> 
> When you get there the first thing you say is NOT GUILTY. Then when you get your turn to cross examine the officer, ask him what the noise decibel bylaw level is. Then ask him how did he know you were over? If he says anything other than "I have a db meter in my car" you win. The fact that he doesnt have one is enough for the judge to throw out the charges and make the cop look like an idiot. You have to ask the judge to throw it out because the cop has no way of proving his ears are sensitive enough to descern the difference between whats legal and what isnt.
> 
> ...


that's an amazing post. I had no idea you could cross examine the office. I think those are very valid questions.. and if they allow you to ask all of those questions, no way a office would know most of those, nor would he want to prove them, just too much time involved.

Very interesting, thanks for posting that


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

macframalama said:


> wehe was the last time you saw a harley getting jacked up for a exhaust ticket and even still it si $109 for excessive noise
> 
> on another note I called the cop shop surprisingly not helpful at all told me i HAD to speak with the officer that was involved to get an understanding of what went down, i explained i was trying to avoid speaking with him based on his conduct with my wife and I wanted to make a complaint to the supervising officer based on the way the cop conducted himself and i was told HE IS THE SUPERVISING OFFICER so i have to complain to him aobut how he acted is no one there to police the police. total crap i intend on disputing the ticket , but the ticket isnt really my issue it is the way it all took place , my wifey is a tough cookie and it is very rare that she gets overly upset but when she comes home in tears something negative HAD to have taken place, small town bs. Im not surprised that this is how it is N.W.A. had it right all along i will save the lyrics but you all know what im talking about


Every cop has a boss, even the Supervising Officer. The SO is not allowed to take a complaint against him. Conflict of interest much? You can ask any cop in that office who the SO's boss is. If they wont help you, document EVERYTHING and ask for contact info for the Office of the Police Complaints Commissioner (OOPCC), or just google it. I have found that cops are even bigger dicks in their cop shops than they are when they pulll you over.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicklfire said:


> that's an amazing post. I had no idea you could cross examine the office. I think those are very valid questions.. and if they allow you to ask all of those questions, no way a office would know most of those, nor would he want to prove them, just too much time involved.
> 
> Very interesting, thanks for posting that


No problem. I actually put together a primer on how to beat a speeding ticket EVERYTIME on my car site and they had to take it down because people were googling how to beat a ticket and joining JUST to discuss that one thread with me. I'll see if I can find it, because it has very useful info that most people dont know about what you can and cant do in traffic court.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

ok I found it, I posted it in the Yellow Pages section. Go look!


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> They have bylaw officers in Vancouver that issue tickets for infractions. I got a ticket in the mail for stopping in a loading zone on a Sunday. That was ten years ago and I'm still steamed! I call them fascists when I see them.
> 
> I slept on it and I can tell you that I don't want to live where they issue $427 fines for BS. It comes close to being the most ridiculous thing that I've ever heard. Truth is stranger than fiction! A warning would have sufficed.


Problem is this isn't bylaw related, it is part of the motor vehicle act.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

but the motor vehicle act portion of things says that excessive noise should be a $109 fine not $400+ the whole thing stinks..


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> but the motor vehicle act portion of things says that excessive noise should be a $109 fine not $400+ the whole thing stinks..


Probably more on the ticket than just the excessive noise, or atleast an explanation of the fine.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have yet to see the ticket but there were no other infractions the truck was stopped when she got jacked up


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya i don't know then, all i know is the excessive noise is $109 & possibly 3 points on your license.

Don't know if this applies to the stereo/radio or the exhaust?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought it was exhaust but who knows , this guy just crapped on my parade, but i will have a copy of te ticket tomorow when the wifey retrieves one from the cop shop, she tossed the first one in her re action to the ticket but i told her we need a copy to dispute


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I thought it was exhaust but who knows , this guy just crapped on my parade, but i will have a copy of te ticket tomorow when the wifey retrieves one from the cop shop, she tossed the first one in her re action to the ticket but i told her we need a copy to dispute


Wonder if it was written up as some sort of safety infraction.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gonna have to wait and see, i will post it up when i get a copy, the whole thing from the price of the ticket and the conduct of the cop is just bizarre, I cant piece together why/what all went down but i mean the wife was visibly upset , crying in fact which was just odd on its own she is a tough cookie, and doesnt get upset like that for any old reason so whatever he said or the way he said it just doesnt sit well with me , regardless of the ticket that is the part that doesnt sit well with me


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This make me think of when I was pulled over because of loud thumping music. I was passing a McD's as a cop was about to pull out. No sooner than I passed him , he flew out , lights flashing and sirens blaring ( why the bylaws don't cover that loud, irritating unnecessary crap is beyond me lol ) I was doing nothing wrong at all and really wondering why I was being pulled over. SO he walks up to the window and ask for my license, I asked why I was pulled over and he informed me it was because I had my loud thumping stereo was too loud. Truth be told, I was pulled over because I had a cool looking black Escort GT with dark windows. Worse part is I had a factory crappy radio with dash speakers lol. So as I informed him of this fact and the fact that my radio wasn't even on at the time and informed him it was the gangsta looking t-bird that was goin the other way, he didn't seem to like that. He took a quick glance in the car to see if I was telling the truth about my radio, which I was and I think he was po'd at that point and said let me see your license anyway lol Well I didn't know it at the time, but my license was suspended for a accumulating too many points within a 6 mos period. SO guess what I got a ticket for? lol At that point I felt like hunting down the T-bird and poking a few holes in his subs lol
It gets worse though, about a week later I bought a 5 speed Z28, while in the process of looking into my suspended license problem. I was sitting at a light and some little kid at the corner says "bet ya can't burn em off" I was like "not wasting my rubber man" Needless to say, the light turned green, my foot went to the floor lol smoke rolling everywhere. About 20' into the burnout I noticed something to my right...about 6 cars back from the light if the traffic going the cross direction was a cop lol luckily I was on a one way street on the far side form the cop so he couldn't tell which car it was. He turned the corner and was trying to figure out which car it was and jsut when I thought I got lucky as he turned off onto a side street, I seen him back up and come flying my way. Yea he figured it out real quick lol Asked me what was up with that, I said my foot slipped as I have a bad ankle. After running my license he said, ya know I almost fell for that story, but since you got a ticket a week ago I think it safe to presume you know your license is suspended. I took a ride to jail for it being twice in 2 weeks & I really wanted to go find that t-bird at that point lol $4000 and 6 mos later I was back on the road with a new found respect for driving lol All that over a pounding stereo that wasn't even mine. Sorry to stray from the main thing here, just a memory I thought you might get a laugh out of. Hope the best for you Shawn...Though I wish my "loud noise" fine was that cheap lol $400 is stupid for a noise bylaw fine, there must have been something else.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha , thats funny, such reckless behavior John I dunno I didnt think you were a rubber burning, maniac man lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my foot slipped darnit lol yea back in the day I had quite the leadfoot, though alot of my bigger tickets was from my delivery job, having hotrods and sporty type cars didn't help much lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah yeah foot slipped, if i had a dollar for every foot slip, and accidental e brake 360 i have done we could swim in my fish tanks lol


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

I found this topic to be actually quite interesting. I'm only running a little 10" JL sub, but i set off car alarms in the parking lots lol. Off topic yea.
But i don't think you can actually get ticketed for having music that's too loud... Atleast i've never heard of anyone ever getting dinged for it. As many others have said, definitely dispute it and make sure to tell the judge and address him as (your honour) what language that cop used. I made a point of it the last time i was in court. Specifically asking the judge: "what makes it ok for the cop to use verbal harassment when writing me up? i'm already paying the consequences of my actions, but that doesn't mean he has the right" the judge immediately slammed that cop to the floor verbally and reduced my ticket to a mere $10 from $400+. Don't ask me what ticket it was


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pig? Really? The same also applies to you considering your comments for 'verbal harassment'! Two way street there, and i would consider putting some thought and consideration behind your chosen words the next time you decide to spew your nonsense.Pretty #@!#[email protected]# attitude you carry, getting a bit tired of it really.



J'sRacing said:


> I found this topic to be actually quite interesting. I'm only running a little 10" JL sub, but i set off car alarms in the parking lots lol. Off topic yea.
> But i don't think you can actually get ticketed for having music that's too loud... Atleast i've never heard of anyone ever getting dinged for it. As many others have said, definitely dispute it and make sure to tell the judge and address him as (your honour) what language that pig used. I made a point of it the last time i was in court. Specifically asking the judge: "what makes it ok for the cop to use verbal harassment when writing me up? i'm already paying the consequences of my actions, but that doesn't mean he has the right" the judge immediately slammed that pig to the floor verbally and reduced my ticket to a mere $10 from $400+. Don't ask me what ticket it was


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> Pig? Really? The same also applies to you considering your comments for 'verbal harassment'! Two way street there, and i would consider putting some thought and consideration behind your chosen words the next time you decide to spew your nonsense.Pretty #@!#[email protected]# attitude you carry, getting a bit tired of it really.


...pig is a pretty normal term used to describe cops or officers that power trip. Obviously i didn't say pig in court. I don't see how putting your words in [email protected]!#[email protected]# make it any better than what words i've chosen to use.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

J'sRacing said:


> ...pig is a pretty normal term used to describe cops or officers that power trip. Obviously i didn't say pig in court. I don't see how putting your words in [email protected]!#[email protected]# make it any better than what words i've chosen to use.


I sent you a warning in PM and you decide that you're right and everyone else is wrong. You obviously cannot control yourself when posting on BCA. Good-bye J'sRacing. If BCA rules are too difficult for you to follow and warning and even temporary bans have no effect on your behaviour, BCA is obviously NOT where you belong. Ignore the warning to watch your language on the forum so now it's time for you to leave.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

For starters "[email protected]!#[email protected]#" isn't a derogatory term. The term pig sure is, and I figure to you it is a common "normal term" based on your general attitude. It's truly not necessary around here.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and another thread goes down the pooper...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

the swine term used to describe power-tripping police is not considered foul languange anywhere I have ever been, (other than court) in person or online. I would appeal this to the owner of the site. There may be some other power-tripping going on here. *looks around*

chill out.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my contact from the media to email or phone me.

Most cops are stand up individuals but there's the odd bad apple that's on a power trip. I think your wife got a jerk on a power trip.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats what i think too , I wish I knew the exact legalities so when / if i get jacked up I have a way to argue intelligently but there is so much mixed info that it is impossible to figure it out lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Phoenix,

you've been here one month and if you don't like how this board is being moderated, you are also welcome to leave. If I was "power-tripping" then J'sRacing would have been gone long time ago. The "swine-reference" is a derogatory remark, not a term of endearment. 

macframalama,

we are trying to stop the "language issue" from escalating so that we don't have to close this thread. I feel for you man & believe that this $400+ bylaws ticket is NOT fair. Yes, a warning would have sufficed. Please keep us posted on what happens with this case. I think that fighting it in court is the best course of action and should result in getting it thrown out or greatly reduced at least. Stay civil and use logic, not emotion and you should get a favourable decision.

Anthony


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

length of time is irrelevant. I have never been accused of being unreasonable in my life. And I wont get it from you either.

also, I never directly accused anyone of anything. Guilty conscience much? I said "there MAY be power-tripping going on", not there definetly is power-tripping going on.

I dont like my words taken out of context being used against me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks you know there isnt alot i can do at this point until the officer calls me back so i can get a duplicate ticket and actually do something about it legallyand have a convo with this guy regarding what the heck happened..


and I agree this wasnt a cop bashing thread mearly a way to get the info that i was lacking on the legalities of BASS lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

You could always speak to a lawyer. They all give free consultations. Just make sure you have all the facts, including the original ticket with you, beforehand.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i know i have been giving the wife a hard time about tossing it since the second she got home..... duh you need the ticket to fight it now i have to SPEAK to this guy ....smh


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

macframalama said:


> yeah i know i have been giving the wife a hard time about tossing it since the second she got home..... duh you need the ticket to fight it now i have to SPEAK to this guy ....smh


You actually don't need to speak to the power tripping guy. You can request a copy of the ticket at ICBC. 
In addition those free consultation traffic lawyers are most of the time: useless.

Let me get this straight though, did the cop cite that your BASS was too loud? if so his ticket can be thrown out already...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

his issue with her was the bass, it was a direct result of the subs in the truck , he was infront of her in the tim hortons drive thru , when she entered the timmys parking lot he was already ordering and she rolled up to the talk box thing with it on then turned it down, ordere her coffee, paid and began to pull out when she was about to hit the edge of the timmys parking lot and park to i guess open her coffee or whatever he walked up to the truck and stopped her , leaned in the passenger window and began to verbally poop on her for the BASS specifically and said he could feel the truck entering the tim hortons, but at the time she was stopped the truck wasnt moving, no lights no sirens, and he approached her on foot and told her to turn her [email protected]#%R^ing music OFF, and she replied its on vol 4 its not even on,


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

*Interesting turn of events*

*Just got a call back finally, from the officer that issued the ticket . apparently he has decided to issue us a warning and not to bother with the ticket , most likely because when i called and left a message I asked alot of questions and was preparing to dispute it and I also asked weather the verbal abuse that was issued to my wife was standard procedure for an audio violation, I was told to disregard the ticket and to please be more respectful to the citizens of lake cowichan and surrounding area, when i asked about the change of heart on the matter he told me a young family doesnt need to be burdened with a large fine and he felt a warning would suffice.... *

wtf happened? any thoughts,


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Make certain the ticket has been changed to a warning. Don't just ignore the ticket as it stands .. You need something in writing to that effect. Fail to respond to the summons as it stands , and that phone call means nothing .


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he said i could pick up a new copy of the warning if i wanted to he would leave it with the desk clerk,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad this worked out. PICK UP THE WARNING!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah im gonna im afraid its a trap lol,


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Its not a trap, he knows where you live


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear calling him out worked out for you Shawn.

If it didn't who knows, he might have trying citing your wife for littering next, lol..

All is good though, glad to hear. Pick it up like Dave and others have said, so you've got your butt covered.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah thanks guys , I went in to town and picked up my warning, he was nice as pie on the phone it freaked me out lol, but i guess its dead for now , I was afraid i was gonna get a big lecture when i went in to the shop but the guy at the front just passed it to me and said have a nice day so that was good...

but thanks for the support/advise and I guess we can shut this one down *TIL NEXT TIME MUWHAHAHAHAHA....HA*
sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank God...errrr.....I mean good to hear Shawn lol back to fish talk


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The reporter never got back to me. I guess he's got no time for poor me. He had a front page story in the Sun and I guess that's more important than a $427 fine. I still think that the media should get a hold of the story.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i hate small town rent a cops , to me there usless specialy out here , wont give kids crap for vandalising the skate board park because the kids know where her house is . what a complete coward .


----------

